
$21 Billion Orbiting Solar Array will Beam Electricity to Earth - chaostheory
http://www.physorg.com/news172224356.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Does this tell us anything more than the item over at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=799806> ??

95 comments there already ...

<http://searchyc.com/solar+beam?sort=by_date>

